# How to correct frustration snapping?



## Jiniwrenna (Aug 23, 2020)

First off, I apologize but I can't seem to find this particular kind of behavior on other posts so I'm posting.

Albert is an intact 11 month old malinois mix, super smart and in general well trained but maybe a bit on the nervous end of the spectrum. He is very mouthy but has very good bite inhibition. He still tries to bite my sleeves sometimes and wants to hold my arm in his mouth, but we haven't had any blood since he got over puppy biting lol.

But...he has on occasion, snarled up his face or air snapped when I make him do something he doesn't want like getting off the couch (not often). Particularly, last night he was on the couch beside me licking his equipment. I told him to stop and patted him firmly on the rump. He snapped in my direction, not aggressively but obviously to say "leave me alone". I grabbed his collar and made him get off the couch. He also decided to try and sleep under the bed a few weeks ago, my husband reached in to pull him out and he snapped at his hand. I know we are not doing this right, but I'm hoping you all can tell me what to do/how to correct it. Should I just not touch him but use irresistible treats? Is this a teenage hormone thing? It always seems to be at the end of the night when he's sleepy and cranky.

I'll also throw in there before anyone gets going about getting a dog we weren't prepared for - I had no idea he was half malinois (the person said he was a lab mix). But, he probably wouldn't be alive if we hadn't taken him. I love him to bits and look forward to a long and happy life together.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Is he just a pet dog, do you do training besides basic obedience?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

The PC answer is to make sure that everything that dog enjoys in life and everything he needs to survive is coming directly from you or your husband. He has to see you both as his only chance for survival. 
Set boundaries and keep them religiously. 
Without knowing you, your husband, or your dog personally I would start there. If you're able, there is also the choice that next time he snaps at you he is met with aggression that he is not prepared to deal with. I only recommend that if you are willing to go beyond where he is willing to go.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Give him verbal commands instead of snatching his collar. From how you're describing the situations, he's not understanding what you want him to do and is defending himself. Touching his neck and collar should always be a positive experience.


----------



## Jiniwrenna (Aug 23, 2020)

cdwoodcox said:


> Is he just a pet dog, do you do training besides basic obedience?


He is just a pet. We've thought about doing agility training for fun but are still just working on basic obedience.


----------



## Jiniwrenna (Aug 23, 2020)

dogma13 said:


> Give him verbal commands instead of snatching his collar. From how you're describing the situations, he's not understanding what you want him to do and is defending himself. Touching his neck and collar should always be a positive experience.


Thank you, and I think you're probably right on with "stop" and the collar pulling. It's not like we've trained him to know that as a command at all. I'll definitely work on that. The thing I guess I didn't mention is that occasionally he'll do it even with a verbal command from afar. He knows what "OFF" means, he just doesn't want to do it (I think) and the closest thing I've seen is what this trainer calls "backchat" around min 0:57 



 or "bitey face" around 2:08. 

Nothing about it really feels aggressive, it's more bratty, but I worry he'll do it to someone else. I've asked the vet if he bites when they do things to him (I've never been able to go inside with him) and they say no....they describe him as loving and exuberant!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would strongly recommend you find a trainer. This will only escalate if you don’t know how to deal with it.
Your dog is testing you, and not in a good way.
You might want to post your location so people can recommend a trainer that is experienced in this kind of dog, not just a give treats sit stay furbaby trainer.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OP, sounds like bratty adolescent behavior and testing you . It will escalate if you don't curb it. Personally I would take away all his privileges, work on impulse control at the door, the food bowl, play etc. Frequent crate time (half hour is OK) besides play and exercise to send him the message who is in charge. It might get worse initially as he sense that things have changed and he will get this confirmed. Do NOT allow him to bite you (you call it mouthing) and give him an incompatible behavior before he gets a chance to bite, like sit or down. If this is all it is, it should be solved quickly but you have to 100% consistent. Keep us posted.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> I would strongly recommend you find a trainer. This will only escalate if you don’t know how to deal with it.
> Your dog is testing you, and not in a good way.
> You might want to post your location so people can recommend a trainer that is experienced in this kind of dog, not just a give treats sit stay furbaby trainer.


HI Sunflowers, I haven't plagiarized you but wrote it at the same time!


----------



## Basco (Apr 10, 2021)

.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Don’t give him any couch time or freedom in your bedroom. He should go back to being a dog with strict rules as to place and location. Then get a trainer. It’s not frustration. My dogs get frustrated and they solve the problem, they don’t bite us. Don’t use treats, as that can train him to bite more.


----------



## Jiniwrenna (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm not opposed to a trainer for sure, and I will definitely work on the sleeve biting. I think he is testing boundaries. I just don't know enough to know how to respond.

We are near Asheville, NC.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Jiniwrenna said:


> We are near Asheville, NC.


@David Winners


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Stop the couch (comes up all too often here, twice just today), stop the bed privileges (dog bed or crate), stop allowing mouthing/biting/nipping/testing you for an 11 month old adult-sized dog!

Fair firm corrections long overdue imo, you need to back to training like a 4 month old.... but thank you for rescuing him.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

WNGD said:


> Stop the couch (comes up all too often here, twice just today), stop the bed privileges (dog bed or crate), stop allowing mouthing/biting/nipping/testing you for an 11 month old adult-sized dog!
> 
> Fair firm corrections long overdue imo, you need to back to training like a 4 month old.... but thank you for rescuing him.


Under the bed.
He wanted to sleep under the bed.
I do agree, no couch. I am a firm believer that dogs should be off the furniture. 
I think the owner needs to be shown how to correct.


----------



## Jiniwrenna (Aug 23, 2020)

Thank you all... and yes, if I'm honest, I have no clue how to correct him. Our two training classes just focused on treats for doing things right mostly.

He's the only dog I've ever let on the couch because he was so tiny and sickly...he slept in the crook of my legs, so maybe that should stop now. Then of course, I'd miss this! Sorry, trying to lighten my mood but I sincerely appreciate and will take your all's advice 110%. He's a good dog, I want to do what's right for him and I know that means correction as well as positive training.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sunflowers said:


> Under the bed.
> He wanted to sleep under the bed.
> I do agree, no couch. I am a firm believer that dogs should be off the furniture.
> I think the owner needs to be shown how to correct.


Sorry, I got that (dog was under the bed). 
I meant that more generally, no dogs on the couch, no dogs on the bed.
Now tons allow it and I don't mean to make anyone defensive but I see more and more issues with dogs who see no difference between where they're allowed and their humans and therefore rightly can't understand why they should move or get down. I see a ton of lap dogs who growl when told to get off the couch and absolutely would bite you if you tried to move them. GSD do not need to be on the couch, jmo. Again, half the people on this site allow it without issue so what do I know? I know none of my dogs have ever growled/bitten at me for directing them to move from somewhere comfortable, lifting them off the ground, taking their food if I need to etc so I just continue to do what I do.

Similarly, a dog is comfortable and safe under the bed, maybe tired and sees no reason to come out except under its own conditions. That's a hierarchy issue/training issue..


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

To the OP, you have a dog bed there, use it.
Google NILIF training and back up a few months with your boy, he's very handsome (and modest)


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeahhhh, he’s totally dog-spreading on that sofa.
Gonna be a challenge to stop that.
Hopefully you find a decent trainer, because the wrong corrections can also backfire. 
These are not easy dogs, and they are not furbabies. They will take over before you know what happened.
I see so many problems with people who say they gave “nothing but love and attention and I don’t understand why my dog is being a butthead!” 
If you have one of these animals, you have to understand that there is a reason why police and military use them.
I’m on my second one, and I still often feel like I messed up... so don’t beat yourself up.
We get it here.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I put a carpet protector upside down on the couches at night. Very effective. But if you are there, you just don't allow him on the couch.


----------



## Basco (Apr 10, 2021)

on obedienHi, we have 9 mo GSD from a breeder and have had some similar issues, even though we've actively trained at every meal and exercised him a ton since day one. On his first trip to the Vet, 3 mo, he air snapped at the vet tech taking him inside and the vet mentioned to keep and eye on this because it might be "displaced aggression" or anxiety . There have not been regular issues, but on and off "odd" reactions. When training him for an invisible fence - he also grabbed my and my husbands arms when just pointing to the white training flags, (no collar on at all) and tried to steer us away. So when confused/frustrated/anxious he is using aggression signs. Initially researching aggression online, I've learned that puppies can be trained out of it but you'll want to be alert to situations that could trigger your dog. We are going to go ahead and consult with a behavioral therapist so she can assess and give us the best advice/ training methods for his success. 

He's a well socialized dog, meeting other dogs, people, and children (on and off leash) daily, but he's air snapped at us at times when he doesn't want to do what he's be asked. We work on keeping him engaged and training him to do what we ask with positive treats and "work dog" exercise. We ask him to do more before rewarding (frustration training) but with a positive food reward or a ball toss since our guy has high food and prey drives. They are such smart dog breeds that need the physical and mental challenge and it helps. 

I hope sharing this helps you. Its good to ask your vet his/her ideas, research the signs of anxiety or aggression, and keep working with his on obedience and exercise. It makes all the difference !


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That’s a good idea. Hans has started getting up on them after everyone goes to sleep


----------



## Jiniwrenna (Aug 23, 2020)

I just figured I'd give a quick update, since you all were so thoughtful with your replies. We had our first visit with a behavior specialist (who also happens to know Albert from his basic training classes). For those of you in Western NC, she is incredible - Dog Behaviorist and Trainer Pia Silvani. She said some things real similar to posts from you all - like that Albert is exhibiting bratty, adolescent behavior and we need to nip it in the bud, asap. She also showed me how to give him a negative correction that he will pay attention to and how to ignore his pitiful reactions. (I'm a wimp on several levels apparently). 

She pointed out some things I hadn't really thought of as unusual - like that he has a constant need for physical contact and attention which he gets (and that no one deserves constant attention). So, we have to work on him being okay alone, especially knowing that someday I'll be back at work. Soooo...no more holding my sleeve or finger or shoestrings while he sleeps, no more putting himself half in my lap when I'm on the computer, no more holding his bones or toys while he chews them etc. She seemed okay with him on the couch as long as he earned it and was invited.

We've also been inadvertently encouraging his status (and resource guarding tendencies) by chasing him when he steals things, trying to get sticks out of his mouth, etc. She suggested a hitch on the porch, if he won't drop the stick, he doesn't get to come in. No need to engage him about it. Same with putting the leash on...he sits or he doesn't get to go pee, his choice. I think this may be similar to the NILIF training mentioned in this thread.

She also suggested changing him over to adult food since he's too old for the high levels of protein in puppy chow.

That's it for now - we're backing things up a bit and will see how it goes! We have a strict "no teeth on humans" policy now....and apparently an extinction frenzy to look forward to. But, she assured us he'll be a joy to live with if we get these behaviors under control now.

Thank you all so much for your help!
Marquette


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

All of those changes you said sound great! I think we all sometimes need to hear these things.

Well done for working hard at it 👏


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Jiniwrenna said:


> I just figured I'd give a quick update, since you all were so thoughtful with your replies. We had our first visit with a behavior specialist (who also happens to know Albert from his basic training classes). For those of you in Western NC, she is incredible - Dog Behaviorist and Trainer Pia Silvani. She said some things real similar to posts from you all - like that Albert is exhibiting bratty, adolescent behavior and we need to nip it in the bud, asap. She also showed me how to give him a negative correction that he will pay attention to and how to ignore his pitiful reactions. (I'm a wimp on several levels apparently).
> 
> She pointed out some things I hadn't really thought of as unusual - like that he has a constant need for physical contact and attention which he gets (and that no one deserves constant attention). So, we have to work on him being okay alone, especially knowing that someday I'll be back at work. Soooo...no more holding my sleeve or finger or shoestrings while he sleeps, no more putting himself half in my lap when I'm on the computer, no more holding his bones or toys while he chews them etc. She seemed okay with him on the couch as long as he earned it and was invited.
> 
> ...


Good news and thank you for the update.I love the picture. Deja often does that. Nothing to do with owning me; just staying connected as her breed dictates.


----------

